

Bring Us Your Genes: An Icelandic company's quest to conquer disease - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/26/color/bring-us-your-genes

======
bjwbell
A point assumed in the article is that MS among others is due to genetics.
Pathogen(s) are another possible casual trigger.

To quote "our genes didn't evolve to kill us".

